# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Grise! ose Pse duhet ta flakësh bluzën e Çe Guevarës

## CRO

*Grise!*
*Pse duhet ta flakësh bluzën e Çe Guevarës*

Gjithmonë habitem, dhe kjo ndodh shpesh, kur më rastis të shoh dikë që ka veshur një bluzë të Çe Guevarës. Më ka ndodhur në vende të largëta jashtë shtetit, më ndodh në kafenetë e rëndomta brenda [Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Shën. MVSK], megjithatë kjo pamje nuk resht së më çudituri. Për vite më ka çoroditur fakti që Guevara ka grumbulluar, mesa duket, një numër në rritje admiruesish anë e mbanë botës. Admirues e që shohin si portretin romantik dhe idealist të drejtësisë.
Filma si Motorcycle Diaries dhe Che i Steven Soderberg-ut  në të cilët Guevara interpretohet përkatësisht nga Gael García Bernal dhe Benicio del Toro  kanë ndihmuar në tejçimin e mitit mes audiencës së re dhe të keq informuar. Për fat të keq, markat firmato dhe tërheqja tunduese e Hollywood-it (për ironi, forca kapitaliste) e kanë kthyer Guevarën në një figurë të admirueshme. Duket sikur qëllimisht injorojmë faktin se sa famëkeq në të vërtetë Guevara ka qenë, sa shoqëri ai ka copëtuar, tiraninë që ai tejçonte, dhe, çështë më e rëndësishme, sa shumë njerëz vdiqën me urdhrat e tij.
Ai ishte më shumë se një Robin Hood, tragjikisht i vrarë nga CIA. Guevara ishte një njeri që kërkonte pushtetin, duke bindur botën se ishte një luftëtar i suksesshëm dhe një filozof vizionar. Unë besoj se nuk ishte as njëra e as tjetra.
Guevara mund të ketë pasur një interes të sinqertë lidhur me varfërinë dhe gjendjen e njeriut, kur ishte i ri. Me të gjitha gjasat mund të jetë e vërtetë, që për një farë kohe, të ishte një i ri i mëshirshëm dhe i trishtuar nga pabarazia që pa në Amerikën Latine. Por është gjithashtu e vërtetë që më tej idealet e tij u korruptuan nga pushteti, taktika e gueriljes dhe nga furia vrastare.
Ky është njeriu që në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të OKB-së deklaronte se ekzekutimet në Kubë ishin të nevojshme dhe do të vazhdonin.
Ky është njeriu që rrëfeu se admironte vetë tre shtete: Bashkimin Sovjetik, Kinën maoiste dhe Koren e Veriut. Pohonte haptazi se nuk mund të gjendeshin mospërputhje mes këndvështrimit të tij për botën dhe të Mao Cedunit.
Ky është njeriu i përfolur se kishte planifikuar, së bashku me Black Liberation Army [Formacion terrorist i zezakëve të SHBA-së. Shën. MVSK.] hedhjen në erë të Statujës së Lirisë, Monumentit të Washington-it dhe të Kambanës së Lirisë [Simbol ikonë i pavarësisë Amerikane. Shën. MVSK]. Ai ishte jo vetëm ekstremist por dhe përqeshte dhe, shpesh, dënonte çdo formë moderimi. Krijoi zero-sum [Skemë teorike në të cilën fitorja e njërës palë baraspeshohet nga humbja e palës tjetër. Shën. MVSK] midis kapitalizmit dhe komunizmit kinez. Ata të cilët e rrethonin, që shfaqnin qëndrime të moderuara, pozicione të ndërmjetme si demokracia apo ekonomia e përzier, kritikoheshin ashpër e cilësoheshin si të ulët.
Ky është njeriu i cili, në vitin 1961, do të deklaronte se misioni i tij ishte zhdukja e individualizmit dhe që paraqiti një seri komandash, taktikash kontrolli dhe metodash shtypëse për të persekutuar ata që i gjykonte si individualistë dhe disidentë. Persekutonte me zell homoseksualët duke i dërguar në kampe përqendrimi, në të cilat bashkoheshin me disidentë të tjerë. Artistët ishin një tjetër shënjestër e preferuar e Guevarës. Të shumtë ishin ata që në Kubë, panë librat dhe veprat e tyre të digjeshin, përpara se të ekzekutoheshin me urdhër të tij.
Ky është njeriu që gjatë regjimit të Fidel Kastros mori rolin e gjykatësit të vetëm dhe të ekzekutuesit. Gjatë muajve që drejtoi burgun e La Cabana, Guevara ekzekutoi qindra njerëz pa proces apo pa proces të drejtë. I njëjti njeri, që sipas dëshmive të të mbijetuarve të La Cabana-s, personalisht ekzekutoi një adoleshent pasi u përpoq të mbronte të atin përpara skuadrës së pushkatimit.
Gjithmonë fanatiku Guevara përkrahte vendosjen e raketave bërthamore nga Bashkimi Sovjetik në Kubë, duke e marrë me mend që Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk do të toleronin një veprim të tillë në oborri e shtëpisë së tyre. Mundësia e një kundërsulmi bërthamor nuk e stepi Guevarën, i cili pretendonte se popullsia e Kubës do të ndjehej e përmbushur nëse do të shfarosej në emër të revolucionit.
Ky është njeriu i cili çdo fushatë guerileje e mbylli me dështimi dhe sakrificën e qindra njerëzve.
Shpesh pyes veten, duke pasur parasysh këto, vallë njerëzit që veshin bluzat e Guevarës a do të ishin vetë viktima të spastrimeve? Mendimtarë të lirë, adhurues së barazisë, pretendues të një demokracie më të drejtë  të gjithë këta do të mund të ishin shënjestrat e tij. Vdekja në moshë të re, disa portrete ikonë dhe një thirrje këmbëngulëse për rebelimin romantik, e kthyen Guevarën në një simbol të shenjtëruar, paçka gjakut dhe mëkatit që veçanërisht karakterizoi jetën e tij.

Natalia Martinez

Përkthyer Redaksia MVSK https://8mvsk.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/grise/

----------


## martini1984

> *Grise!*
> *Pse duhet ta flakësh bluzën e Çe Guevarës*
> 
> Gjithmonë habitem, dhe kjo ndodh shpesh, kur më rastis të shoh dikë që ka veshur një bluzë të Çe Guevarës. Më ka ndodhur në vende të largëta jashtë shtetit, më ndodh në kafenetë e rëndomta brenda [Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Shën. MVSK], megjithatë kjo pamje nuk resht së më çudituri. Për vite më ka çoroditur fakti që Guevara ka grumbulluar, mesa duket, një numër në rritje admiruesish anë e mbanë botës. Admirues e që shohin si portretin romantik dhe idealist të drejtësisë.
> Filma si Motorcycle Diaries dhe Che i Steven Soderberg-ut  në të cilët Guevara interpretohet përkatësisht nga Gael García Bernal dhe Benicio del Toro  kanë ndihmuar në tejçimin e mitit mes audiencës së re dhe të keq informuar. Për fat të keq, markat firmato dhe tërheqja tunduese e Hollywood-it (për ironi, forca kapitaliste) e kanë kthyer Guevarën në një figurë të admirueshme. Duket sikur qëllimisht injorojmë faktin se sa famëkeq në të vërtetë Guevara ka qenë, sa shoqëri ai ka copëtuar, tiraninë që ai tejçonte, dhe, çështë më e rëndësishme, sa shumë njerëz vdiqën me urdhrat e tij.
> Ai ishte më shumë se një Robin Hood, tragjikisht i vrarë nga CIA. Guevara ishte një njeri që kërkonte pushtetin, duke bindur botën se ishte një luftëtar i suksesshëm dhe një filozof vizionar. Unë besoj se nuk ishte as njëra e as tjetra.
> Guevara mund të ketë pasur një interes të sinqertë lidhur me varfërinë dhe gjendjen e njeriut, kur ishte i ri. Me të gjitha gjasat mund të jetë e vërtetë, që për një farë kohe, të ishte një i ri i mëshirshëm dhe i trishtuar nga pabarazia që pa në Amerikën Latine. Por është gjithashtu e vërtetë që më tej idealet e tij u korruptuan nga pushteti, taktika e gueriljes dhe nga furia vrastare.
> Ky është njeriu që në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme të OKB-së deklaronte se ekzekutimet në Kubë ishin të nevojshme dhe do të vazhdonin.
> Ky është njeriu që rrëfeu se admironte vetë tre shtete: Bashkimin Sovjetik, Kinën maoiste dhe Koren e Veriut. Pohonte haptazi se nuk mund të gjendeshin mospërputhje mes këndvështrimit të tij për botën dhe të Mao Cedunit.
> ...


Sa kohe harxhoni me keto natalite....
http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...-a-museum.html
Do marresh pjese?
Fto dhe ndonje cantautor dhe jepni konzert...
Naten e mire

----------

